# Cost of living/ holiday in Mexico



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

Can anyone tell me what the requirements are for a UK citizen go on a holiday to mexico

and what is the cost of living if i want to move to mexico for some months

many thanks


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Mexico is a huge country, your question is a little vague,what part of the country will you visit,coastal,inland,colonial cities,Baja's deserts, renting an apartment, hotels, length of visit..etc.
backpacking, staying in one area, all inclusive resort.....help us help you.......suerte


----------

